# Your Top 3 dog breeds



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

1.Rottweilers as they have awesome personalitys and look great
2.Chinese crested, as they are so loving and just stunning
3.dachshunds as they look great

I own a rotty cross and a Chinese crested cross!


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

errrr...

Staffies
GSDs
Collies

If I HAD to choose... 

there are so many!!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't really see Top Three breeds, there are many I would never own, but those I like can't really be arranged in a Top 3 as those I like more are normally those I think about adding more often, and the next dog I am likely to add is so varied depending on what job I had at the time and what other dogs I had and their ages.

My German shepherd is 8 this month and has hip issues, I hope she lives a good healthy life but I have to admit I think we will lose her at an age closer to 10-12 than at an age closer to 16-18. Therefore currently in my mind the list would go

1) Hovawart
2) German Shepherd
3) Golden/Flatcoat cross (nationally this is a common cross for Guide dogs so thinking a failed guide dog rehome)

However if my Retriever who is 4 in June were to suddenly get unwell my mind set would likely change placing the retriever or even a spaniel higher up the list of my favourite breeds.

Generally however I guarding breeds with intelligence, such as the Hovawart, GSD and Rotties, and long coated gundog breeds such as Flatcoats, Goldens (though working lines not the show lines that are looking less and less like a dog that could do some field work and more and more like Pyrennean Mountain dogs) working lines springer/cocker spaniels and setters


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I like dogs with bodies that still work, nothing with long backs or stumps for legs and no flat faces or bulging eyes. :whistling2:

My top three (currently)

Alaskan malamute (as I own one!)
Straight backed GSD, long coated and only certain strains
Leonberger


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

1) working Labrador (NOT show type) 
2) Working Cocker spaniel
3) Field Spaniel


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

1/Any medium sized bull breed.There are no seconds or thirds for me.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

any bull breed ftw :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

staffys, dobermans and rotties :flrt:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

siberian huskies (black and white with one yellow eye and one blue) 
staffies
pits
not for the image but because there all lovely dogs when treated properly:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

HMMM top 3 dog breeds.
Not sure i could keep I can keep to that but it would have to include


1.Poodle any size except teacup, as I love their intelligence ease of training and their personalities.
2. Chihuahua as i love their attitudes and their determination.
3.Hard one here as I want to include Doberman, GSD, Rottweiler,and oldetyme bulldog.


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

1. Chihuahua (totally awesome little dogs and I will always have one)
2. mini Daschshund (I love them and own a cross)
3. Rottweiler (my fav cuddly big dog breed. Sadly I dont think I'll ever be in a position to own one)


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

1. English Springer (working)
2. Weimeraner
3. Bracco Italiano


I like my Gundogs


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

1) Shetland Sheepdog.
2) Pyrenean Mountain Dog.
3) Rough Collie.


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

1) english bulldog
2) english bull terrier
3) bull mastiff :notworthy:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

1. Pointer 
2. Slovakian rough haired pointer
3. Italian Spinone.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Greyhound (racing type, i own 5)
Whippet, purely because they are miniature Greyhounds
Rotties, have always loved the breed & so does my hubby.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

1.GSDs (I'll probably always have one)
2.Belgian shepherds (bar the Laekenois variety)
3.Beauceron

Then I also like rotties, alaskan malamutes, samoyeds and akitas.
Small dog wise, probably scotty dogs and thats it :lol2:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

1 Bull Terrier
2 Staffordshire Bull Terrier
3 Scottish Terrier

Although I would love an American Bulldog, Dogue de Bordeaux, Rough Collie & Dalmatian.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

1) Smooth Coat Chihuahua
2) Italian Greyhound
2) Boston Terrier


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

1) Staffordshire Bull Terrier 
2) English Bull Terrier
3) Dogue de Bordeaux


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

1. English Springer (working)
2. Weimeraner
3. Greyhound

Sooo... about the same as Recluso bar one dog :lol2:


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

Depends if you count crosses as breeds.
1: Lurcher
2: Siberian Husky
3: Tamaskan Dog

If not,
1: Siberian Husky
2: Tamaskan Dog
3: Parsons Russell Terrier NOT Jack Russells!!!


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

emmamalakian said:


> 1) Shetland Sheepdog.
> 2) Pyrenean Mountain Dog.
> 3) Rough Collie.


Oh how I miss my old rough collie he passed this year to old age


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oooo got to be the dogs I've always had.

BSD 
GSD
Border collie or WSD 
:flrt:


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

1.German shepherd dogs so loyal and protective and playful and the training abilities are so good

2.Patterdale terrier well the loyalty in there tiny beasts is amazing one of the most loyal dog breeds around

3.English bull terrier I just think they are good looking nice dogs and not many idiots have them around by me and I also think it also got to do with I trained a extreamly head strong one


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

1. staffordshire bull terrier because they are plain brilliant 


2. labrador generally cool bouncy playful dogs 



3. rhodesian big and daft allround great dog 



so manymore breeds id ad to this list lol


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

for me has to be 
1 - greyhound (has to be exracer these fellas deserve a long retirement)
2 - saluki x greyhound mix (its the ones with the fluffy ears! :blush 
3 - whippet (its a greyhound that doesn't take up the entire rug lol)


----------



## sensi5446 (Sep 20, 2011)

My back Lab is my number 1 but if I was to get another dog and I didn't go for a lab it would be one of the following 

1 GSD, love them to bits :flrt:

2 Rottweiler 

3 Alaskan malamute

and if I was in the US I would add a pit bull to the list :flrt:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

OMG its so hard to narrow it down to just 3 :hmm:

1) Ibizan Hound (Always at the top :flrt
2) Border Terrier 

3) St Bernard

Also love Rhodesian Ridgebacks, Dachshunds, GSDs, Beauceron, Berger Pichard, Staffies, French Bulldog, Pug, Boston terrier, Dogo Argentino, Segugio Italiano, Hungarian Visla, Beagles (except the noise they produce), American cocker spaniel, Shar pei and lots more.... Forgot Samoyed


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

1)dogo argentino

2) pitbull terrier (but not the red nose you see in the uk now)

3) classicbulldogs


----------



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

All dogs are my fave..Even GSD...Whose hyene slopey back give me the willies...And one of my dogs is part GSD..

So dogs woudl be
Lab x with Border collie

 ISNT HE CUTE!!!!!Im sure his nose gets bigger every day just he gets more kisses on it

Lab x with GSD

 at this age..he was a nightmare..ate everythign only due to dog above being a year older and taking everythign of fhim so he had no toys...Arrghhh

Now hes the most laid back sensitive little angel there ever has been..a truly wonderful little man...
Unless hes snoring on my pillow next to my head!



3rd dog...Anyone that needs a very loving home...and great food!!!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Labrador 
Staffies 
Rottweiler

In no order but tbh I could probably mention 50 more and they will probably change in no time, except for lab's always love my labs


----------



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

They are special arent they...so demanding...Comeby has his walk and wants his breakfast/dinner immediatley...if you have to rub him down and take his lead off and god forbid his hi viz in the morning..hes pratically feinting with hunger!!!! amazing dog..so much character..yet Brook can take or leave his food..He cant have much lab in him!!!


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

1. Boxer ours passed nearly 3 years ago now, was going blind at grand old age of 13
2. Jack russell Have a puppy at the moment soppy as anything.
3. Boston terrier always wanted one, mini boxers.


----------



## del_044 (Jan 29, 2007)

i had an english springer, there amazing dogs.

1.english springer
2.pug
3.boxer


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

without sounding stupid hopefully what does GSD mean?:lol2:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> without sounding stupid hopefully what does GSD mean?:lol2:


german shepherd dog hun


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Snoopy84 said:


> german shepherd dog hun


yea thought it might of been, cheers bub


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Newfoundlands (grew up with the big daft things, and so miss my boy Rerun... like having a big hairy brother with no brain - can't believe i've been without him since 2009  )

Basset Hounds - we looked after one for a friend while they went on holiday - what a personality!!! Fell in love with them after that!

Pugs - blame the internet... they just seem hilarious XD but i do worry about health problems, so i kind of feel wrong liking them for that... they look like little gremlins!


But then i also want to add Staffies - just adorable doggies and on my rescue list when its the right time for us to get a dog.... oooh and Boston Terriers...same reasons as Pugs lol... or French Bulldogs...met one outside a cafe the other day she was a stunner! Oh and Boxers.... and St Bernards, and any kind of Mastiff, ooh Dogue de Bordeux and all the mixed up mutts! HOW CAN I CHOOSE!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

German Sheperd Loyal until the very end brilliant with children and other dogs

Bullmastiff Excellent family pet and very loyal

Pug, just for the cute factor


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

My (admittedly cheating a lot) list:

1) Spaniels (especially Cavaliers, Charlies, Am. Cockers, working spaniels)
2) Long coat Chihuahua
3) Poodles (toy and standard)

Followed closely by Dobies, GSD, most of the toy group, Berners, Pointers, Newfies, Frenchies, Bostons and Tibbies.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

1. Cocker Spaniel ( Show type, but I like them with short-ish hair not the really long hair ) 
2. Irish red setter 
3. Hungarian Vizsla or Flat coated retriever - can't decide.


----------



## darkerinys (Oct 22, 2010)

1, Boxers - have owned them for 20yrs, since i was 13yrs old, and i cant see me ever having any other breed of dog now.

2, Old English Mastiff

3, Rottweiler


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

labrador
boxer
poodle/labradoodle


----------



## froglizardsnake:) (Nov 12, 2011)

1-rottweiler
2-chihuahua
3-greatdane


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

1. Border collies (working, love those longer legs)

2. Alaskan Malamutes

3. GSD

Border Collies are by far my favourite breed though :flrt:


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

1. Jack Russell, mine is mental, clever and very loving (she will walk along the top of the sofa to lick your face!)
2. ?
3. ?


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

1. Shar-Pei ( I own 3):flrt:
2. Chihuahua ( I would like 1):flrt:
3. English Bulldog ( I used to have 1):flrt:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

1) Papillon
2) Siberian Husky
3) Alaskan Klee Kai and they are only in third as I don't have one yet :lol2:.

-
Elina


----------



## stuw (Apr 3, 2011)

1. Staffordshire Bull Terrier
2. Rottweiler
3. Siberian Husky


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a top ten.... lol

1. Shihtzus
2.Sharpei (will own one very soon)
3.Great dane
I could go on  x


----------



## Wyrd (Jan 21, 2008)

The 3 I would own are:

1. Dalmatian (already have one)
2. Retriever (Golden, Flatcoat, Curlycoat, Lab - working types)
3. Vizsla

I like most gun dogs, I'd have a Wetterhoun if I could import one, a friend of mine also has a Rhodesian Ridgeback who is lovely but might be a little big for me as she just keeps growing!

My beautiful boy, a lady friend is on the list for him next, possibly another spotty one


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

My top three would probably be:

1. Akita, they will always be top of the list as soon as I am in a position to own a dog it will be one of these!

2. Canaan dog, stunning look how a dog should.

3. Bully kutta. Very pretty and very loyal to their owners.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

top three in no particular order:

german shepherd dog

doberman pincher

labrador retriever....


in my humble opinion...


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Lurcher

Border Collie 

German Shepherd

Yeah, I know Lurcher isn't a breed but it is still top of the list 


Anthony


----------

